# Pfofoundly thoughs by painting



## Fraktalia (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello creative people,

Creativity like painting opens my world to dive into an ocean of profoundly thoughs to discover all hidden riddles in an experience to develop its secrets in a progress of working.

I´m working with metaphors in Symboles to show expressions which are meaning for me and of course can everyone see in its own individually way. Sometimes I change into a melody and blossom in the meadow of a song to sound all the flowers of singing and if I were a melody would you sing me colorful? - That´s one of many messages of mine.

So my question to you is with what kind of deeply messages do you work in your arts and what stories do you want to tell the society?

Sunny wishes from my heart :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I just love to draw and paint, nothing profound, it is more like therapy for me. Art is very relaxing for me.


----------

